# LGB Hook & Loop Couplers on front of LGB Forneys?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

This is bringing up an old subject but it is one I am still working on.

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=34457

I now have LGB Forneys that are both 2-4-4's and 0-4-4's. I have put LGB knuckle couplers on the front of all of them but I would really like to put a LGB hook & loop coupler on the front of at least one of them.

I seem to recall that someone somewhere found an old LGB hook & loop coupler that worked for them.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: LGB Hook & Loop Couplers on front of LGB Forneys?*

jerry old boy that was me-i think- 

anyway i have a small loop on my piloted forney-the green and red columbus -it works ok even on not so on level track as the pilot does float a bit and seems to hang onto a single hook pretty well 

the old lgb coupler 2070/2 -(if you look at the lgb catalogs, in the parts photos- you will see the coupler products for older locos-the photos show three couplers-the one i refer to is in the center of the photo) 

-it is a loop with a small round end about the size of a nickle-these are teh very very old style couplers-the small rounded end version (actually a d shape) will slide directly into the forney pilot (on the 2-4-4 t versions)- it fits without modification and fits nugly enough not to need a retnetion screw for all but the heaviest consists-the nice thing about the older version is it is small and relattively unobstrusive 

there is no room for a hook-from what i see on mine-it might be possible to cut the bottom portion (the uncoupler lever ) of the old style hook and simply have a rigid hook 

another more positive optoin-is that the current 'modern' loops WILL ALSO fit- 

the shaft that accepts the hook's fastener pin interferes, as it hangs down a bit too much to simply slide in 

-but with a gentle push downward on the base lip of the pilot it will slide back, without damage or modification and the shafts protrusion (the little half circle) will retain the loop in the pilot 

-a hook might be fitted as wel-dont know about clearances etc and it would need to be fitted after the loop was in the pilot- 

but,there will be no place to screw in the plastic tension spring for the hook from what i can see-you might be able to play with it a bit and figure out a solution 

hope all is well with you-i see your posts on the family site but dont have a yahoo address so i merely lurk 

recently obtained an lgb snowplow which is a hoot if you havent got one yourself-all the best from denver 
steve 



if you search my posts i know i gave the exact part number to buy these in the package of three- i cant find it right now


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Thank you for your answer (I just found it). Apparently message notification is not working for me on MLS so far.

Thanks for the LGB part number. I'll see if I have any of those around here.

Between the LGB Family Forum and getting my layouts up and running again I've not had a lot of time online here on MLS but hopefully that will change soon. A replacement computer has also added to the "to do" list and has not been much better than the old one.

For what it is worth, a Yahoo address is easy and free to get. I only use it for access to the forum but I still use my non-Yahoo addresses for everything else and I never use the Yahoo email address.

Regards,

Jerry


----------

